# Warranty Question



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

I purchased a Deluxe 28 SHO about 13 months ago. I have been pleased with the machine and no complaints so far. I always use the electric starter without any problems. Today I went to use the recoil starter for the first time, I ran out of gas at the end of the driveway. Well the engine started up fine but it the blew the recoil starter into several pieces. I assume something got hung up. Is the recoil starter covered under warranty?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

That info should be in the owners manual.


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> That info should be in the owners manual.



And probably the engine manufacturer's manual, not the snowblower manual.


I'm almost positive the LCT's have a two-year warranty so you should be okay.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

When purchased on an Ariens snowblower the standard warranty (not the optional consumer paid for 5 year warranty), the LCT engine carries a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

This is not on the list of parts not covered but I guess another question is, has anyone else had to claim a recoil starter on warranty. My dealer would not say either way. The only thing they said was, I never heard of that happening and I would need to bring in the part and they will see. It is about a $60 part that should last a lifetime but things happen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would call Ariens corporate tel. (920) 756-4688 (have your serial number handy) let them know about it. I would be surprised if they did not cover this under warranty.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Ariens is a good company and I don't see why they wouldn't cover it, especially since it's a seasonal machine and probably has very little use.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Ariens is a good company and I don't see why they wouldn't cover it, especially since it's a seasonal machine and probably has very little use.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Dee74 said:


> This is not on the list of parts not covered but I guess another question is, has anyone else had to claim a recoil starter on warranty. My dealer would not say either way. The only thing they said was, I never heard of that happening and I would need to bring in the part and they will see. It is about a $60 part that should last a lifetime but things happen.
> 
> Yes, I had to claim a recoil starter on my 28SHO I got a few years ago. But because the dealer I bought it from was an hour and a half away, I had them ship me a new one and I shipped them the broken one.


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Dee74 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not on the list of parts not covered but I guess another question is, has anyone else had to claim a recoil starter on warranty. My dealer would not say either way. The only thing they said was, I never heard of that happening and I would need to bring in the part and they will see. It is about a $60 part that should last a lifetime but things happen.
> ...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ariens had a section under Vendors and you might be able to contact them here too: Ariens - Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Just so you know, I still dealt with the dealer, I just had them ship me a new one and I shipped the old one back to them.


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

Just an update. I took a drive to the dealer today and Ariens did not have any problem covering the part. Only took about 3 minutes to get an answer. The part will be at the dealers in a few days.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee74 (Nov 18, 2017)

Just a praise for the local dealer. The part was in in 4 days, no hassles or problems. I finally was able to make the drive this morning to go get the part. Part was good, paint was gloss black and my original was matte black, Ariens must have changed the design. I am Gflad I supported my local dealer, when an issue is resolved quickly and easily.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

